# First time getting a speecube



## mmitchev (Jul 12, 2011)

When you first upgraded from a storebought to a proper speedcube, how was the experience? Is it a thousand times better? I just bought my first one and I'm waiting for it to come and I'm afraid it's not gunna be as good as i hoped. I'm not saying what i got, dont wanna start a war, it suits my needs, ill say that. Im not asking what to get, im just wondering other's experiences with their first speedcube.


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 12, 2011)

mmitchev said:


> When you first upgraded from a storebought to a proper speedcube, how was the experience? Is it a thousand times better? I just bought my first one and I'm waiting for it to come and I'm afraid it's not gunna be as good as i hoped. I'm not saying what i got, dont wanna start a war, it suits my needs, ill say that. Im not asking what to get, im just wondering other's experiences with their first speedcube.


 
When I got my first speedcube, I did so without much knowledge on what a good speedcube was. I ended up getting this, which isn't much better than a storebought. My next speedcube after that was a Guhong, so...


----------



## mmitchev (Jul 12, 2011)

was it like, "omg, why didn't i do this sooner?" or "meh, its ight"?, referring to the guhong


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 12, 2011)

A-I (Old)

"Stop popping"


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 12, 2011)

mmitchev said:


> was it like, "omg, why didn't i do this sooner?" or "meh, its ight"?


 
Well, I went and bought it once I learned that there were actually "speedcubes", so I didn't wait very long. When I got it (since I didn't know any better), I was very happy with it. I actually recorded the unboxing, although I didn't know at that time that it isn't that unusual for an unboxing video... I was very excited to be getting a "speedcube". Ah, the memories...


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 12, 2011)

F-II

"w/e"


----------



## SkaterFly (Jul 12, 2011)

I had a very old Rubik's brand that locked up like crazy. My times were around 45 seconds I think, and it didn't help improve anything right away. But it definitely made me enjoy cubing more. All of the lock-ups and frustrations vanished 

EDIT: got an A-V at first, and then switched to Guhong.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 12, 2011)

Ghost hand, I thought it was amazing.


----------



## shaun413 (Jul 12, 2011)

I just got my first speedcube today. It is and alpha V. my first impression was about how easily it moved compared to the storebought. In my opinion it is a million times better that the storebought. I actually got my first sub minute solve today using this cube.


----------



## radmin (Jul 12, 2011)

My first DIY was an F I. I didn't know any better. I was on Cube4you and figured F must be the best because it's the highest letter. I hated that cube.


----------



## emolover (Jul 12, 2011)

I first started out with a rubik's brand for half a year then went to a cube4you for like 7 months. Next I went to an alpha V for 5 months. After that I went to a guhong for 2 months then a linyun up until today when I got my zhanchi.


----------



## ianography (Jul 12, 2011)

radmin said:


> My first DIY was an F I. I didn't know any better. I was on Cube4you and figured F must be the best because it's the highest letter. I hated that cube.


 
The exact same story as mine. It turned from speedcube to bug-smasher for me, and soon I threw it away because the bug guts were making my room smelly.


----------



## Nestor (Jul 12, 2011)

I got both an AV and a GuHong after reading reviews here.

AV: "wow this is amazing"
GuHong: "wtf I cant control this thing!"

A month later got used to the Guhong and its been my main ever since.


----------



## Kranox (Jul 12, 2011)

Spent months with a dollar store cube until I could get sub minute, then I got a YJ-II back when it was called a D-II since I figured it'd be a whole lot better than my dollar store cube, it didn't disappoint and was my main for a year and 4 months, and now I have a Zhan Chi on the way.


----------



## escortkeel (Jul 12, 2011)

A Ghost Hand 2.

"This is incredible!" - Me, unboxing.


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 12, 2011)

My first speedcube was an old type A I, which was considered the "best" cube at the time. It was pretty good when I first got it, though, I was still a nub and had to get used to it. It's still decent, It was my main until I finally switched to an AV then guhong. 

Come to think of it, one of the my main reasons for buying it was because it was white and I thought that was cool and unique. Ehhhh, I don't regret a thing.


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 12, 2011)

Alpha I, then I got a Alpha IV and my friend beat me with his haiyan memory


----------



## cycle (Jul 12, 2011)

my first cube was a free advertising gift from adobe from 1998 or so which i restickered myself so it had colored sides... the worst rubiks cube ever. i highly doubt store-bought rubiks cubes are that bad. as stiff as it gets. it was very difficult to even turn a side and i didn't know about lubing.

i upgraded to a diansheng mini which was a thousand times better...yea really.

then a haiyans hayan which was even better but i found out i should have gotten a memory instead (the online shop didn't have them tho...). then a lubix ultimate guhong. much much better than haiyans cube.


----------



## SpacePanda15 (Jul 12, 2011)

I got a Guhong. yep....


----------



## cookieyo145 (Jul 12, 2011)

Mine was an edison white(when it was still good) First impressions: this is a super fast and much better cc.
After lubing : this cube will win me a comp!!!!!!!!! The next week faz broke the record with 6.77 i think.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 12, 2011)

Edison, because my other cube broke.
"zomg, so this is what corner cutting is like".
My old cube was just some shitty no-name brand.


----------



## timeless (Jul 12, 2011)

bc^2 guhong


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jul 12, 2011)

I, like many others started with a Rubiks, after a few weeks it broke so i invested in an A3 (still the best cube ive ever had)

since then ive had many other "speedcubes" but they're nowhere near as good as that A3
Except for one cube... a modded rubiks storebought, which is now a fl cube (collecting dust)


----------



## BC1997 (Jul 12, 2011)

3 days ago it got me loads of sub-20 averages lol. Haiyan Memory FTW.


----------



## Godmil (Jul 12, 2011)

I went from a storebought to a Rubik's DIY, and I was like "OMG I can turn it with one finger!" Then the next day my F2 arrived and I never touched the Rubik's DIY again.


----------



## ojzcroc (Jul 12, 2011)

After I went from a Rubik's store bought to the guhong, my times decreased by five to ten seconds ,although i am not that fast anyway, but i have not even adjusted the tension yet! I think getting a speed cube is good if you have a time under a minute. even a five second time decrease is good.


----------



## yockee (Jul 12, 2011)

radmin said:


> My first DIY was an F I. I didn't know any better. I was on Cube4you and figured F must be the best because it's the highest letter. I hated that cube.


 
WHAT?!!! F1's are INCREDIBLE! You must not have had it set right, and probably lubed it with silly spray. It's much better with Maru lube or lubix (yeah, I know lubix didn't exist).

My first speed cube was an Edison cube. I changed the core 5 times because the screws constantly unscrewed themselves. It's still great, although not nearly as great as it was 2 years ago. My storebought now, is one of the best cubes I own. It's better than a lot of DIYs.





Georgeanderre said:


> I, like many others started with a Rubiks, after a few weeks it broke so i invested in an A3 (still the best cube ive ever had)
> 
> since then ive had many other "speedcubes" but they're nowhere near as good as that A3
> Except for one cube... a modded rubiks storebought, which is now a fl cube (collecting dust)


 
You haven't tried too many cubes, have you?







emolover said:


> I first started out with a rubik's brand for half a year then went to a cube4you for like 7 months. Next I went to an alpha V for 5 months. After that I went to a guhong for 2 months then a linyun up until today when I got my zhanchi.


 My Zhan Chi came today too!





ianography said:


> The exact same story as mine. It turned from speedcube to bug-smasher for me, and soon I threw it away because the bug guts were making my room smelly.


 
My F1's are two of the best cubes I've ever owned out of about 39 3x3's.


----------



## Joël (Jul 12, 2011)

When I first 'upgraded', I went from a Rubik's Storebought to a Rubik's DIY (I don't think there were any other DIY cubes back then), and the difference was noticable but it still required a lot of work to really make a good speedcube (which it still does, if you do it properly).


----------



## Olji (Jul 12, 2011)

I upgraded from some kind of knockoff brand (that was really good, just a little stiff to turn, it did corner cut a good amount) to a C4U, only difference was that it was easier to move, slice moves was not as stiff as on the first one, but corner cutting aws the same and popping was higher on the C4U

I was amazed by the ease of turning, nothing else than that actually


----------



## aminayuko (Jul 12, 2011)

i first started with a rubik's brand, that was so stiff, by doing 6 R U R' U', my hands would hurt. that storebought broke so i got a new one, and it actually turned better. then i ended up for buying a ghosthandII with a tube of lubix. it was a hand saver if you ask me. then i got a guhong because of lockups, and wow, i have it right now and it is my main. but soon i will get a lunhui.


----------



## mmitchev (Jul 12, 2011)

ojzcroc said:


> After I went from a Rubik's store bought to the guhong, my times decreased by five to ten seconds ,although i am not that fast anyway, but i have not even adjusted the tension yet! I think getting a speed cube is good if you have a time under a minute. even a five second time decrease is good.



My best time is a 43.44 and i have done one average of 5 under 1 minute. Most of my solves end up around a minute, so i hope i can get consistent sub-1's and maybe improve my best to under 40 when my cube comes in.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 12, 2011)

My first was a competition standard from puzl.co.uk. So you can conclude that I didn't really know what I real speedcube was back then. It did, however, make me prefer cubes that had a more smooth controlled feel over clicky fast ones, and I'd say that it developed my cubing style quite a bit.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jul 12, 2011)

yockee said:


> You haven't tried too many cubes, have you?



Learn to read... 

ftr Ive had the following: A2, A3, A5, F2, C something and 7 or 8 Rubiks

EDIT Note: A2 is now my sisters cube, A5 and F2 are otherwise elsewhere engaged and the C is probably playing hide and seek
all the Rubiks brands are on my shelf (either modded or stickered differently)

I use the A3 for speed and Rubiks for training ... have no intention of getting a dayan, I dont have the need for one just yet


----------



## cookieyo145 (Jul 13, 2011)

For everyone that had an edison cube, dosen't it wear down with breaking in and turn to popping crap?


----------

